# Some Pauline exhortation



## Puritanhead (Jun 16, 2006)

Fred Greco pointed this verse out not long ago, on an earlier thread.


> Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy"”meditate on these things.
> --Phillipians 4:8


I've had a little too much of a funny bone lately (in the realworld and online), and I need to clear my mind, and go set it on more spiritually-minded cares, rather than start the weekend in foolishness.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2006)

It's a good verse for all of us to meditate upon.


----------

